# Immunization administration CPT 90471



## donnaevans (Dec 11, 2009)

If a newborn recieves two injections 50mg each of Synagis =100mg total,same day same provider, what is the proper way to code for the administration.  Is it 90471 and 90472?  CPT 90472 states second vaccine or, 90471 only once, or 90471 with 76 modifier on the second 90471?  Anyone have any clarification on this?


----------

